# Welche Spiegelreflexkamera



## -René- (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten 2002/2003 von meinen Ersparnissen und Weihnachtsgeschenkegeld (bin 16) eine Digitalkamera gekauft (Konica Kd 400z) dazu noch eine MMstick 64, plus Kameratasche. Eigentlich bin ich mit ihr sehr zufrieden nur ich nehme fast nur Personen auf und dies meist in größeren Gruppen. Diese Kamera macht aber nur bescheidene Aufnahmen und wenn diese dann noch im Gebäude sind sieht es fast so aus wie auf einer Webcam!!!!!!! 

So bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen sie zu verkaufen und mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera anzuschaffen. 

Mit dem verkauf der Digicam (ca 315 Euro) und meinem Ferienjob hätte ich ca. 800 Euro  zu verfügung. Alos was ratet ihr mir.

Ich kennen mich mit Spiegelreflexkameras überhaupt nicht aus und habe keine ahnung. Mir perönlich gefallen die Nikon F80 und die Cannon Eos 30. Ich nehme Hauptsächlich nur Personen und Aussichten wie z.b die Abendsonne oder Berge im Schwarzwald (beim alljährlichen Skiausflug )auf.

Aber große (ca. 15-100) menschen Gruppen ist mein Hauptziel.

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus und bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Mfg René Sawatzky


----------



## Vitalis (27. Juni 2003)

Hi René,
ich kann nicht so recht nachvollziehen, wieso diese Konica schlechte Bilder machen soll. Wenn natürlich zu wenig Licht da ist, wie das in Gebäuden der Fall sein kann, dann gibt es eben Probleme. Das ändert sich mit einer Spiegelreflex-Kamera auch nicht.

Könntest Du mal genauer beschreiben, was mit den Fotos nicht stimmt? Würde mich interessieren...

Zum Thema "Welche Spiegelreflex?" wurde hier schon viel geschrieben. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum, dann findest Du einige interessante Threads.


----------



## -René- (27. Juni 2003)

naja

Die Lichtverhältnisse sind nicht schlecht gewesen sondern nur nicht so hell wir drausen! Manchmal ist das bild wie mit ganz kleinen feinen weißen punkten durchlöchert. Sehr oft gibt es rote/weiße augen und glatte flächen reflecktieren sehr oft sehr stark! Wenn jemand direkt bei einem licht steht (z.b neben einen Deckenstrahler) werden die Haare komisch und der Übergang verschwimmt und wird grünlich!!!!!

Das waren so die wichtigsten sachen. 

Ps : Natur aufnahmen haben super geklappt!!!


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

Nicht so hell wie draußen --> schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, zu wenig Licht eben. Die Kamera benutzt dann den Blitz, wodurch die roten Augen entstehen und glatte Flächen reflektieren. Über feine weiße Punkte im Bild habe ich auch schon im Zusammenhang mit Blitzen gehört. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren das Staubpartikel in der Luft oder sowas...

Wie auch immer, mit einer Spiegelreflex wirst Du bei solchem Licht in Räumen nicht zwangsläufig bessere Fotos erhalten. Außer Du beschäftigst Dich mit erweiterten Möglichkeiten in der Fotografie, z.B. externes Blitzgerät, indirektes Blitzen, teure Objektive mit hoher Lichtstärke, Benutzung eines hohen ISO-Wertes usw...


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht

Ich habe mir deine Aussage angehört und denke das ich das auch will. mit der Zeit könnte ich mir dazu noch einen Blitz kaufen und ein Objektive auch (z.b EF 28-135 mm 1/3.5-5.6 IS USM von canon).

Was hälts du dafon? 

Auf jeden fall macht die Spiegelreflex von meinem Cousin 5 mal bessere Bilder als meine digcam! Und seine kamera hatt schon so manches jahr hinter sich (Ca.5).

Auserdem kann man bei meiner Digicam auch keine Objektive auswechseln und so weiter.

Experemente und interessante Bilder lassen sich auch kaum machen. Auserdem sind die Einstellung für werschieden Schärfentiefen praktisch null! 

Eine digicam die das alles kann entspricht nicht meinem Buget! 

Was würdest du von der Kombination der "Eos30" und dem Objektiv "EF 28-135 mm 1/3.5-5.6 IS USM" halten??? Ca. 1020Euro bei http://www.ac-foto.de


1020 sind zwar mehr als oben beschrieben aber ich habe das ganze nochmal nachgerechnet :

Ca: 315 für Digicam
Ca: 645 für Ferienjob
ca: 100 gespart auf meinem Girokonto

= 1060 Euro!!!   --   --


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

Schlecht klingt das nicht.. und Objektiv mit Stabilisator, ist doch gut.. 

Aber 1000 Euro ist nicht wenig Geld. Man bekommt für 700 schon die digitale Canon G5 oder für 1000 die Nikon Coolpix 5700 mit Riesenzoom.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

aha

Ja ich hab die mir mal angeschaut und die sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus!

Aber irgendwie vertraue ich den Digicams nicht mehr denn, meine war eigentlich auch sehr gut. Auserdem kann man bei der auch keine Objektive auswechseln!

Ich würde mit meiner Kamera gerne Bilder auf Hochzeiten oder auf Taufen usw..... schießen. Und ich habe mit meiner Digikam sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht!!! 

Ich meine dass ich für das Geld ein Spitzenmodell in der Spiegelreflex kategorie,  aber nur ein "Norm" Modell in der Digitalen Fotographie bekommen würde. Auserdem bin ich einer der gerne Experementiert!

Findest du immmer noch das eine Digicam besser wäre wenn ich so ne tolle Spiegelreflex dafür bekommen Könnte????

Ohh... Ich hab kein plan was ich machen soll.


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

> Findest du immmer noch das eine Digicam besser wäre wenn ich so ne tolle Spiegelreflex dafür bekommen Könnte????


 Ich hab nicht gesagt, daß eine Digicam besser wäre. War nur ein Denkanstoß von mir 


> Ich meine dass ich für das Geld ein Spitzenmodell in der Spiegelreflex kategorie, aber nur ein "Norm" Modell in der Digitalen Fotographie bekommen würde. Auserdem bin ich einer der gerne Experementiert!


Ich bin der Meinung, daß eine analoge Kamera zum Experementieren sehr viel weniger geeignet ist, als eine gute Digitalkamera, wie die beiden genannten. Denn vor allem mit der Coolpix hast Du alle Möglichkeiten, wie auch bei einer Spiegelreflex. Objektive kannst Du da nicht wechseln, aber der Brennweitenbereich ist ja schon sehr groß. Die Coolpix 5700 gehört übrigens zu den Spitzenmodellen der Nicht-SLR-Digitalkameras.


> Ich würde mit meiner Kamera gerne Bilder auf Hochzeiten oder auf Taufen usw..... schießen. Und ich habe mit meiner Digikam sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht!!!


Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.. Man hat digital einfach viel mehr Kontrolle über das Ergebnis. Und überhaupt.. warum sollten die Fotos schlechter werden?

Naja, das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich kann Dir Deine Entscheidung nicht abnehmen. Vielleicht wirkt so ein Stabilisator-Objektiv ja Wunder und man braucht nie mehr Blitz? Keine Ahnung..


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Ich weis nicht

Ich glaube befor ich mir so ne Digitalkamera kaufen würde wie du sie oben gemeint hastwürde ich meine behalten. 

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich keine Digicam mehr will denn sie leisten nicht das was man für das gleiche Geld von einer Spiegelreflexkamera bekommen kann das ist sicher und schon von Fachzeitschriften bewiesen! Nur die Vorteile einer digicam liegen wohl auch auf der hand, nur sind mir diese nicht so viel wert wie 1A Bilder!

Ich bedanke mich bei Dir das du mir probiert hast zu helfen!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt aber nochmal zu den Modellen:

Wenn mich nochjemand in den unendlichen weiten des Internets lesen kann dann schreibt bitte rein ob ihr die Eos30 oder Die F80 von Nikon für einen Leien wie mich empehlen würdet!!!

ps: Danke nochmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Du Rene...
Du glaubst tatsächlich, dass du für 700 Euro eine wirklich gute SLR inkl Objektiv bekommst? ("für das Geld ein Spitzenmodell in der Spiegelreflex kategorie")
Dann rechne ich dir das hier einmal vor (Beispiel Canon):*

Canon EOS 1V = 2000 Euro
Canon EF 17-40 mm 1/4.0 L USM = 1000 Euro
EF 70-200 mm 1/4.0 L USM = 900 Euro
Blitz (Marke) = 200 Euro
___________________________________________

Summe ca 4100 Euro 

*
...für eine komplette richtig gute (aber noch längst nicht absolute Spitzenklasse) analog SLR Ausrüstung.

Des weiteren kommen noch Kosten für Filme und Entwicklung hinzu.
Und du solltest dich wirklich fragen, ob es dir das wert ist - denn eine oben genannte G5 oder Nikon Coolpix tut es für Abzüge unter A3 sicher genausogut.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

ich meinte nicht


Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich gleich profi fotograph werden will!!
Ich brauch doch keine Eos1V! Ich meine das ich maximal die Eos 30 brauche weil ich die Fotographie immerhin NUR als hobby betreiben will!! Ich möchte damit kein geld verdienen und Brauche somit auch keine Highend produkt! Aber meinst das die Eos 30 mit dem Obengenantem Objektive wirklich keine Superbilder abgeben werden?? Ich meine Doch!

Und bei uns (Speyer) sind Digitalfotos in der Entwicklung TEURER wie normale!! Und ich möchte die bilder nicht nur auf dem PC haben da ich gerne Fotoalben anlege und diese auch gerne Freunden und Bekannten zeige!So muss ich so oder so Entwicklungskosten zahlen die bei einer Digicam höher sind.

Meinst du also immer noch ?????


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

achja

und es waren nicht 700Euro sonder 1060Euro


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Der Post oben bezog sich rein auf diese "700 Euro = HighEnd Analog SLR" Aussage.

Nun, wieso willst du denn als absoluter Anfänger im SLR Bereich gleich eine EOS30 haben? Meinst du die EOS 300 würde nicht ausreichen?

Es kommt bei der reinen Qualität der Aufnahmen primär auf die Objektive an - und diese werden mit zunehmender Qualität sehr viel teurer.
Du bist mit einer EOS30 immer noch auf 3000 Euro...

edit:
Das ist so, als ob man einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger gleich einen 250PS BMW in die Hände drückt.

edit2:
Achja, natürlich gibt die EOS30 mit den oben genannten Objektiven super Bilder ab - aber ich bezweifle stark, dass du den Unterschied auf A4 Abzügen siehst...


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Ich hab da gedacht

Ich habe aber vor nicht absoluter Anfänger zu bleiben  !

Ich habe gedacht wenn ich mir jetzt eine schlechter SLR hole und ich aber später dann doch noch andere Funktionen gebrauchen könnte, kaufe ich im Vorraus! Und ich wollte ja nicht alles gleichzeitig kaufen. Ich habe gedacht erst die Eos 30 mit Objektive dann vielleicht in einem halben- oder in einem Jahr dann mal ein Blitz dann ein Batterriepack und dann wieder ein Echt gutes Objektiv   ....usw. ...

So wie mein Geld es eben zulässt.

Meinst das ist keine Gute idee?? Meinst du es wäre besser eine 300V zu kaufen und dann sofort ein Teures Objektiv???

Du bist hier der Prof. und ich der Noob sag mal was den besser ist???


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -René- _
> *... sag mal was den besser ist??? *



Hi,

wenn das immer so einfach wäre. 
Das hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass man einfach keine Pauschalantwort
anbieten kann. Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist Folgendes:

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und kauf dir nicht das oben erwähnte Objektiv.
Du wirst nicht lange Freude daran haben. Es ist einfach VIEL zu lichtschwach.
Blende 5.6 bei 135mm ist katastrophal schlecht. Allein schon das düstere
Bild im Sucher, au weia. Viel Spaß beim Beurteilen der Schärfe.

Ganz ehrlich, ich könnte dir jetzt hier auch ne Liste hinklatschen von Komponenten,
mit denen man richtig glücklich werden kann. Aber das kostet halt deutlich mehr.
Also kommt es darauf an, die richtigen Kompromisse einzugehen.

Wichtig dabei aus meiner Sicht:
1. Eine gewisse Wertbeständigkeit der Komponenten hilft beim Wiederverkauf.
2. Bei Anschaffungen, die eh schon etwas mehr kosten lieber gleich das Richtige
kaufen, was auch in Zukunft noch jedem Anspruch genügen kann.
3. Aus erstens und zweitens den richtigen Mix finden.

Ich könnte dir beispielsweise empfehlen, dich fürs Erste auf eine
Festbrennweite zu beschränken. Such dir eine raus. Entweder ein Tele
oder eben ein Weitwinkel. Hauptsache ein Objektiv, das du auch in 10
oder 20 Jahren noch gerne verwenden wirst.

Für 1000 Euro bekommst du auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bereits ein SEHR schönes
Objektiv und eine brauchbare Kamera. Das sollte kein Problem sein.
Versuch aber nicht (dir selbst zuliebe) eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"
zu kaufen, die scheinbar alles kann. Du wirst damit kaum glücklich werden.

Falls du bestimmte Kombinationsvorschläge haben willst, dann wurstel ich
dir gern was zusammen. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Suuuuuuuuuuuper

Ja ich hätte gerne Solche Vorschläge!!!

Ich habe da aber noch zwei Fragen: was ist eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" und Was sind Objektive mit einer Festen Brennweite????????

Ich hätte aber gerne nix gebrauchtes !Wegen der Garantie!


Und wie gesagt ich hätte gerne die Eos30/33 oder NIkon F80!

Aber ich bin echt gespannt auf deinen Vorschlag/Vorschläge!!!!!!

Schon mal im Vorraus DAAAAANKEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Hi nochmal,

1. Ich hab hier den (nicht ganz unbegründeten) Ruf, ein großer Freund
von Nikon zu sein. Hast du evtl. schon selbst festgestellt beim Lesen
in diesem Forum. Deshalb leg ich dir die F80 sehr warm ans Herz. 
Ist eine echt sehr schöne Kamera, mit der du auch in Jahren noch gerne
Fotos machen wirst.

Infos F80:
http://www.europe-nikon.com/uploads/njp/products/APFinder_Japan/Brochurepdf/f80(16p).pdf

Neu kostet sie etwa 480-500 Euro.
Gebraucht (aber in sehr gutem Zustand) findest du sie schon deutlich günstiger.
Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts gegen den Gebrauchtkauf, sofern du
entweder die Kamera vor dem Kauf sehen und testen kannst oder aber
mit dem Verkäufer ein Rückgaberecht vereinbarst (oder ebay-Treuhandservice).
Da kannst du viel Geld sparen!
Beispielsweise unter folgendem Link, falls du schnellentschlossen bist.
Da ist sogar ein Objektiv dabei, was du ja auch wieder einzeln verkaufen
kannst oder eben erstmal selbst verwenden kannst.
Der Preis ist ganz gut dafür:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2936506331&category=26063

Sagen wir mal, du bekommst das Dingen für nen Preis um die 450 - 500 Euro.
Dann bleiben dir etwa 500 Euro für ein schönes Teleobjektiv.
Ok, dann schauen wir mal was es da gibt.

Da wäre einerseits die Möglichkeit eines wirklich guten Zooms 80-200mm/2.8
oder aber eine Festbrennweite (kein Zoom) mit 180mm/2.8.
Beides sollte im Bereich bis 500 Euro oder darunter zu kriegen sein.

Beispiele:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2935999573&category=3343
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2936173630&category=3343
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2936379722&category=3343
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2936251658&category=3343
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2935670878&category=3343
usw.

Das 80-200mm hat einen Nachteil und einen Vorteil.
Einordnen musst du das für dich selbst.
Autofokus ist gut, aber nicht der allerschnellste. Wenn du aber eh
vorhast, manuell zu fotografieren und kein Automatik-Knippser werden möchtest,
dann ist das 80-200mm-Zoom erste Sahne.
Ein häufig unterschätzter Vorteil dieser Baureihe ist das Schiebezoom.
Du kannst also mit EINER Hand gleichzeitig zoomen UND scharfstellen.
Bei Drehzooms mit zwei Ringen für Zoom und Schärfe ist das deutlich umständlicher.

Das 180mm/2.8 ist ein ganz hervorragendes Objektiv, eben nur mit einer Brennweite.
Also kein Zoom. Aber dafür ist die Bildqualität absolut bestechend.

Wenn du dir das von mir empfohlene kaufen möchtest, dann hast du garantiert
eine sehr hochwertige Ausrüstung mit meiner Meinung nach praktisch
uneingeschränkter Zukunftsperspektive.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Danke

Ich bedanke mich für deine Infos.

wenn ich mir die F80 kaufen werde weis ich also welche Objektive ich dazukaufen werde 

Ich habe aber ein Problem. Wie aus dem Dialog vorher herauszunehmen ist mache ich erst einen Ferien Job d.h ich kann mir die Kamera erst in ca. 3 wochen kaufen und die Ebay links gehn halt net so lange .

Aber danke für die Nikon Infos!

Falls aber meine Entscheidung für eine Canon fällt sollte ich die Gleiche art von Obejektiven benutzen oder Nicht??????


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Ohhh neiiiin

Ohh ich habe mir gerade die Originalpreise (Neu) der Nikon Objektive angeschaut die du mir gezeigt hast. Die sind ja extrem Teuer. D.h. ich muss dann ein gebrauchtes kaufen!!!!!

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen welches ich kaufen soll wenn ich es neu haben will?? (soll natürlich nicht über 500 hinausgehen)

Würde mich freuen!!!!!!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Wie ich bereits sagte, kauf gebrauchte Objektive!
Du sparst irre viel Geld und es spricht NICHTS gegen gute Gebrauchte.

Tausendmal lieber ein gebrauchtes, sehr gutes Objektiv, als eine neue
"Schrottscherbe". Ich mach das übrigens auch so und ich bin garantiert
ein Qualitätsfanatiker. 

Alles andere wäre wirklich völlig rausgeschmissenes Geld. Glaub mir. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

> Und bei uns (Speyer) sind Digitalfotos in der Entwicklung TEURER wie normale!! Und ich möchte die bilder nicht nur auf dem PC haben da ich gerne Fotoalben anlege und diese auch gerne Freunden und Bekannten zeige!So muss ich so oder so Entwicklungskosten zahlen die bei einer Digicam höher sind.


Analog bezahlst Du auch alle mißlungenen Bilder, digital kannst Du erst aussuchen. Und wie Bubi schon gesagt hat, die 5 Megapixel sind für A4 bis A3-Aufnahmen sehr gut geeignet. Und teurer sind Digitalabzüge auch kaum noch, wenn man sich ein wenig nach Foto-Anbietern umsieht.

Mit so einer Coolpix 5700 bist Du sehr viel flexibler, als mit einer SLR und vielleicht einem Objektiv für den Anfang. Das einzige Problem in meinen Augen: Digicams haben ne riesige Schärfentiefe, d.h. Du kannst weder vernünftig den Hintergrund unscharf machen, noch die Schärfe im Sucher kontrollieren, wie Du selber schon gesagt hast. Wenn Dir das sehr wichtig ist, dann vergiss Digicams.

Andererseits... Du willst Hochzeiten fotografieren und Menschenmengen. Bei solchen Anlässen ist die große Schärfentiefe bei Digicams von Vorteil. Da man eine kleine Blende nehmen muß, um nicht zu verwackeln, wird man mit einer SLR kaum alles von vorne bis hinten scharf bekommen, im Gegensatz zu einer Digicam. 

Du hast schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, okay. Aber glaub mir, Digitalkameras sind mittlerweile sehr gereift und laufen der Analogfotografie langsam den Rang ab (auch wenn das nicht für alles und jeden gelten kann).


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Gut du hast mich überzeugt!!

Also ich glaube ich werde mir die NIkon F80 neu und objektive gebraucht kaufen!

Nur mich reizt da so ne Frage: Die Canon Eos30 hat angeblich sowas wie ne augensteuerung und die soll leiser sein.

Stimmt das, ist das gut, brauch ich das???


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo Vitalis

Genau das mit der Schärfentiefe stört mich fast an meisetn an der digicam. Deswegen will ich die net mehr. Diese kameras sind zwar "echt cool" und mit 5 Megapix. bekommt mann sicher gute Bilder doch mir sagt die schärfentiefe einfach ab!

Info: Bei uns im DM (drogeriemarkt) muss mann nicht alle bilder bezahlen  !!!!!!!!! NUr die die mann will!!

(kleine Frage am rande meinste ich soll die Nikon holen)

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Das mit der Lautstärke kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß es nicht.
Augensteuerung halte ich persönlich für Kinderkram.
Richtig übel wird es sogar, wenn die Kamera die Abblendfunktion über
die Augensteuerung macht. Es gab mal so ne Canon, bei der das so war.
Also immer Abblendtaste, ganz wichtig. Wenn das nicht mit ner Taste machbar
ist, dann die Kamera vergessen.

Übrigens kannst du dir doch auch ohne Probleme die Kamera gebraucht kaufen.
Wo ist das Problem?

Falls es dich doch mehr Richtung Canon zieht (aus welchen Gründen
auch immer, hehehe), dann gilt o.g. natürlich schon auch. Klar.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2003)

Hai,
es ist zwar schon alles gesagt aber,.....

Anfangs hast Du gesagt, du würdest am liebsten Personengruppen und
Sonnenuntergänge fotografieren, Hochzeiten und Taufen, ....

Das 80-200 ist da evtl. etwas falsch. Ist zwar ein Superteil, 
aber es gibt glaub ich ein 28-100 (?), das wäre für deine 
Fotowünsche besser.

Kauf Nikon !!

Ciao


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

> (kleine Frage am rande meinste ich soll die Nikon holen)


Das was lightbox da schreibt, ist alles sehr gut und schön. Klar, kauf die Nikon-Sachen und Du hast ein gutes Equipment. 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, das alles hier ist ein wenig überdimensioniert für den Anfang... Du willst ziemlich viel Geld ausgeben, ohne wirklich konkrete Vorstellungen zu haben, was Du in Zukunft alles anstellen möchtest. Habe diesen Eindruck, vielleicht ist das aber nicht wahr.  Ansonsten stimme ich Leola zu, wollte das gleiche auch noch erwähnen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Zu der Weitwinkelsache:

ich hab das nicht vergessen, sondern die Kombination auf Grund des
zitierten ebay-Angebotes so zusammengestellt. Bei dem ebay-Angebot
bzgl. der F80 ist nämlich ein (wenn auch nicht so tolles) Weitwinkel-
Zoom dabei, was man ja theoretisch erstmal für den Anfang verwenden könnte.

In gewisser Weise ist es ja praktisch für lau dabei. Also entweder
erstmal einsetzen, oder wieder verkaufen und ein besseres zulegen. 

Wenn das Geld irgendwie aufzutreiben ist und der Preis vielleicht am Ende
der Auktion so maximal bei etwa 480 Euro bleibt, dann würde ich da
wirklich zuschlagen.

Natürlich lässt sich aber auch eine (fast) beliebige andere Kombination finden.
Das ist mir schon klar. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Danke!

Ich Glaube meine Entscheidung fällt für die Nikon F80 und dem Objektiv "AF 28-100mm/3.5-5.6G" das auch für einen Neupreis ganz erträglich ist!!! 

Das Nikon angebot in Ebay kann ich nicht kaufen weil ich kaum GEld (70 Euro) besitze!!!!! SChade eigentlich ist wirklich ein gutes angebot!!!!!!!!!!! Muss bis auf den JOb Warten!!!!!!!!!

ISt das 28-100 objektive das Richtige???


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich hatte ich schon alles geschrieben dazu:

1. Neukauf ist die reine, pure und absolute Geldverschwendung.
2. Das von dir genannte Objektiv macht dir mit gutem Willen 2 Monate
Spaß, dann gehts dir auf den Keks. Es ist KEIN gutes Objektiv. Und auch hier wieder: "Schade um das Geld"

Ich kann deine Gründe für den zwanghaften Trieb zum Neukauf wirklich
nicht nachvollziehen, sorry. Aber ich hoffe, dass du weisst, was du machst. 

Machs vielleicht einfach so, dass du dich nochmal meldest, wenn du
erstens das Geld hast und zweitens "kaufbereit" bist. Dann suchen
wir nochmal und werden garantiert wieder was finden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -René- _
> *Danke!
> 
> Ich Glaube meine Entscheidung fällt für die Nikon F80 und dem Objektiv "AF 28-100mm/3.5-5.6G" das auch für einen Neupreis ganz erträglich ist!!!
> ...


Mit so einem Objektiv kannst Du wirklich kaum was anfangen, da stimme ich lightbox voll zu. Es ist lichtschwach, dadurch steigt die Verwacklungsgefahr und im Sucher ist das Bild ziemlich dunkel, was die Scharfstellung erschwert und einfach keine Freude macht. Dadurch kannst Du auch den Hintergrund nicht so gut unscharf machen. Da wäre es noch besser, die günstigste Nikon-SLR zu kaufen und dazu ein teureres lichtstärkeres Objektiv...

Ach übrigens 
Bei 100mm und Blende 5,6 hast Du wahrscheinlich in etwa die gleiche Tiefenunschärfe wie mit der Nikon Coolpix 5700 bei vollem Zoom, wenn nicht noch mehr. So macht es fast keinen Sinn mehr, sich eine analoge SLR zu kaufen, wenn es einem auf Tiefenunschärfe ankommt. 

Auch bei der Sache mit dem Neukauf stimme ich lightbox zu.


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit der Qualitätsbeurteilung von Gebrauchtware hast, solltest du unbedingt auch eben diese kaufen und nicht den doppelten Preis bezahlen, nur dafür, dass du Garantie hast - denn so ein Objektiv geht im Normalfall nicht kaputt.
Ebenso die Kamera, die guten Bodies sind auf zig tausende Filme ausgelegt, die man als Hobbyfotograf beim besten Willen nicht abknipsen kann d.h. wenn sie einwandfrei funktioniert in dem Moment wo du sie kaufst, wird sie das bei normaler Benutzung auch noch 20 Jahre später tun.

Die Frage ob Nikon oder Canon ist ein Religionskrieg und da muss man eigentlich nicht mehr drüber sagen. Der Light ist Nikon Fan, ich Canon - beide haben Vor und Nachteile - im Zweifel sollte da also dein Geschmack entscheiden.

Technikgimmicks wie Augensteuerung taugen (momentan) nichts.

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist die Frage, ob du wirklich manuell Fokus oder Autofokus haben willst. Denn aus der FD Serie (Canon MF) gibt es sehr günstige Angebote (Body sowie Objektive), die halt nur kein AF haben.


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

> Ein weiterer Aspekt ist die Frage, ob du wirklich manuell Fokus oder Autofokus haben willst. Denn aus der FD Serie (Canon MF) gibt es sehr günstige Angebote (Body sowie Objektive), die halt nur kein AF haben.


Genau! Wer braucht schon Autofocus? 
Wenn Du auf Autofokus verzichten kannst, dann bekommst Du Kamera und Objektive günstiger.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Häää

Ist ja toll was ihr mir da erzählt nur habe ich dafon keine ahnung 

was ist autofokus und was manuell was bringt das?????

Also jetzt denke ich das ich es hab! Ich kauf mir die Nikon und gebrauchte objektive ist das nich gut!


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Autofokus bedeuted, dass ein System in der Kamera die Linsen automatisch so ausrichtet, dass das Bild scharf ist.

Bei Kameras ohne AF (Autofocus), die etwa bis 1990 produziert wurden (Erste AF Kamera von Canon 1986 wenn ich mich nicht irre), stellst du den Schärfepunkt manuell mit einem Drehrad am Objektiv ein, was zwar mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann, aber künstlerische Fotos leichter machen kann.
Hat man sich jedoch einmal daran gewöhnt, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Weitere Vorteile sind z.B. der geringere Energiebedarf und das niedrigere Gewicht.


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2003)

René, bevor Du Dir sowas teures zulegst ohne wirklich zu wissen, was Dir diese qualitativ hochwertigen Objektive und die SLR überhaupt bringen, empfehle ich Dir dringend das hier durchzulesen:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Vitalis

Danke für den Link er ist sehr hilfreich!
Ich bin aber eigentlich fest entschlossen eine Kamera zu kaufen weil ich einfach super finde!

Ich habe den Artikel zwar noch nicht durchgelesen wird so 3 stunden dauern..aber ich sehe schon das er sehr interesant ist!

----------------------------

Noch eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit!

Sollte ich mir eine Autofokus oder manuel für den anfang holen?

*[EDIT by lightbox]Ich hab mal ne Ladung Ausrufezeichen, Fragezeichen und Gedankenstriche gelöscht. Geht auch so gut, ok?[/EDIT]*


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Ich verstehe dich nicht so ganz - vorhin sagtest du noch, du willst dir jetzt eine für die Ewigkeit kaufen - nun soll es plötzlich eine für den Anfang sein?

Ob nun AF oder MF ist eine Geld und Gewohnheitsfrage.
Fakt ist aber, dass ein schlechter AF einem jeden Spaß am Fotografieren versauen kann.
Die alten MF Objektiven sind zum Großteil noch aus Metall gebaut und liegen schwer und robust in der Hand. Das ist alles Geschmacksache.

Wenn du aber wie gesagt Hochzeitsfotos machen willst, dann solltest du wirklich einen AF nehmen, denn hier musst du schnell scharfstellen können.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Ja hast ja recht

Ich habe gemeint das ich die kamera für ewig hohle!

Objektive kosten aber so viel geld und ich hab immer noch keine ahnung welches! Ich weis nur es soll gebraucht sein 

Ich denke ein stink normales standart 50mm ist am besten!? oder??


----------



## Vincent (28. Juni 2003)

Herrje jetzt die Frage: Was ist stinknormal?
Du bekommst von Canon 50mm Dinger zwischen 20 und 3200 Euro...
Außerdem fraglich, ob dir ein einziges 50mm Objektiv reicht.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ich bin ganz konfus !!!

ich hab keinen plan mehr was für ein objektiv teuer bilig gut ist!!

Erst hat es gute "zahlen" 28-100 dann ist die belichtung schlecht!!1 dann dies dann das!

Ich hab keine ahnung was gut ist und wollte hier wissen was Profs. mir raten! Ein Objektive das nicht zu teuer ist und meinen Ansprüchen am nahesten erfüllt. Ob Weitwinkel - tele -standart! ob 28, 50, 100, oder 200 Ich weis nicht mal was die zahlen bedeuten!!!!!

Ich bin ganz wirr!!


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

lol

ich habe gerade gesehn das meine fragen, "thread" oder wie das heißt
(Das ding wo die Beträge drin stehen vielleicht auch Forum genannt)
In nur 2 Tagen die meisten Beiträge hatt!!   --  

Ich bedanke mich an alle die mir bis hierher geholfen haben und noch weiter helfen werden!

Danke!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2003)

Hi nochmal 

Klick auf den folgenden Link, druck es dir aus, leg es unters Kopfkissen
und schlaf ein paar Nächte drüber.
http://www.tutorials.de/printthread.php?threadid=123265
Danach gehst du in ein Fotofachgeschäft
und lässt dir von einem Fachverkäufer die ganzen Sachen mal zeigen.

Was ist ein tele, was ist ein Weitwinkel, was ist "lichtstark" (z.B. 2.8) im Gegensatz zu einem Billigobjektiv (z.B. 5.6).

Mach dich einfach schlau, schließlich sagst du ja,
dass du es lernen möchtest.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2003)

Hai,

@ -Renè- ,, da Du jetzt sicherlich völlig durcheinander bist,
geh nicht nach dem Motto vor : Ich hab jetzt XXX Euro, die MÜSSEN
ausgegeben werden !

Überleg in Ruhe was du willst. Lass dich beraten. Nichts aufschwatzen
lassen im Geschaäft. 

Und dann kauf dir für billiges Geld, eine Gebrauchte manuelle 
Kamera. Mit der kannst du dann fotografieren lernen. Wenns dir dann
gefällt spar auf was Gutes, wenn nicht hast du nicht viel Geld ausgegeben.

Ciao


----------



## -René- (28. August 2003)

*Was hab ich den Jetzt gekauft?!*

Hallo Freunde!

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit hier eine ziemlich ausschweifende diskusion angefangen über mein Kamera wunsch. Vielleicht werden sich hier noch welche daran errinern!

So hier mein Kauf!

Eine eos 30 mit einem 28-105 USM Originalobjektiv! für 769Euro!--NEU--

Ich habe ungefär 40 Stunden für informationssuche und Preis geforschft! Wenn sie jetzt auch noch biliger zu finden ist ist es mir auch EGAL!   Ich habe vertig

Danke für alle infos!


----------



## cater (5. September 2003)

dann zeig mal bilder =)

hab mir auch ne f80s mit 28-80 gekauft (ebay)..für 460,-
man muss halt nur geduld haben und laange suchen *s*

carlo


----------



## Maniacy (11. September 2003)

*huhu*

mist ich hab den Beitrag nich zuende gelesen... sry!

NIKON!


----------

